# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Lỗi khi cài idm cho win7

## inhongdang

xin các bạn giúp đỡ cho mình. laptop mình sử dụng idm nhưng download ko được.mình đã sử dụng your uninstall nhưng cài lại vẫn bị như vậy, nó cứ hiện ra lỗi này
* an error has accurred in the scrip on this page*
*line: 6*
*char: 3*
*error: unspecified error*

*xin giúp đỡ cho mình với....mình sắp nổ não mất rồi....*

----------


## chan

[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] bạn tải lại bản idm khác (5.18.8) rồi cài vào. có thể là bản đó đang bị lỗi.

----------


## danseoit

pạn thử làm cách này xem sao nhé!
pạn vào trang chủ của idm http://www.internetdownloadmanager.com/ 
download bản mới nhất về mà dùng.
rồi sau đó pạn dùng crack này hoặc lên mạng download bản crack nào cũng được để crack.
nếu vẫn không được nữa thì thêm cách này nữa vậy:
-pạn tháo gỡ idm ra
-vào run gõ regedit rồi vào hkey_current_user\software\downloadmanager pạn kích chuột phải chọn delete nó đi. tiếp tục vào hkey_local_machine\software\internet download manager và cũng delete nó luôn
-oke, giờ khởi động lại máy rồi cài đặt lại idm xem có ăn thua gì không!
(kinh nghiệm tự đúc rút, ko được đừng trách mình nhé![img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## toannechan

theo em nghĩ là bác chưa thiết lập idm cho trình duyệt internet của mình. bác thử vào idm chọn options bác thây một bảng hiện ra trong phần integrate idm... bác tích dấu (v) vào trình duyệt web của mình sau đó chọn tới file cài đặt của trình duyệt web đó. nếu idm yêu cầu khởi động lại máy thì bác làm xem sao. em cung không ro nên chỉ dẫn thế thôi.

----------


## otootin

bạn down bản khác về cái đi. mình đang xài win7 cài idm 5.18 bình thường nè

----------


## vipthuhuongictu

chắc chắn bị lỗi gì đó rồi. mình cũng dùng idm bình thường trên win7 mà. mặc định khi cài xong, firefox và ie sẽ tự động cài add on idm. bạn kiểm ra xem add on có được cài đầy đủ k?

----------

